
The Millennium Falcon is OK, but these pop culture ships make Ars hearts race - BerislavLopac
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/05/the-millennium-falcon-is-ok-but-these-pop-culture-ships-make-ars-hearts-race/
======
gtvwill
Pity there is no mention of the leviathan from farscape.

